# Driver circut for DVD burner laser Diode



## liveforphysics (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi, I bought a few cheap high speed DVD burner drives. I will be harvesting the laser diodes from them for use in compact portable laser modules. Does anyone have a good idea for a LD driver circut for these? I would like to use a single 18650 LiPo 3.7V cell, and I would like to have a regulated constant current source for the laser diodes. I wont know the exact current until after I harvest the lasers and (hopefully) find spec sheets. I would roughly guess I am looking for around 700mA to 1300mA, as the LDs are generally around 200-250mW light output for high speed DVD burners.

If anyone has some clever regulator ideas or clever case/body ideas, I would love the help!

Thank you and Best Wishes,
-Luke


----------



## liveforphysics (Jan 16, 2007)

I'm pretty sure somebody here has built or sourced an LED driver board to use with a LD. Any recomendations of an LED driver board that would be well suited towards laser diode usage?


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 16, 2007)

Hi, if you don't mind building yourself, this one from sam's faq would work:
http://www.repairfaq.org/sam/laserdps.htm#dpsre1

otherwise roithner laser supplys driver boards such as the EU38 ($15)
http://roithner-laser.com/Drivers.htm


----------



## kdam36 (Jan 16, 2007)

good post dr lava as i`v been looking for a driver board for my ill wicked lasers nexus and that site is just the job!
exellent!!


----------



## ted_park (Jan 16, 2007)

I bought my drivers from mi-lasers - the high power constant current one works pretty well (I used them for driving lasers for holography) but for some applications they are a bit noisy. They have a lower power, but cheaper driver, - it's adjustment range is a bit low, but I've used it to drive up to 30mw lasers. They also have an APC driver, but I don't think it's got the drive capability to use with the high power laser diodes. but it does run off 3 volts.

Just be real careful, and make sure everything is well connected before hooking up your circuit to power - I've had some laser diode fatalities due to bad connections!

--Ted


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

dr_lava said:


> roithner laser supplys driver boards such as the EU38 ($15)
> http://roithner-laser.com/Drivers.htm



Hmmm... only $15! I see it can supply up to 1.2 Amps. Is it also good for low current, say between 100 - 200mA?

Liveforphysics - Where'd you get these diodes? Is that 200 - 250mW spec for pulsed ouput, or continuous wave?


----------



## Bimmerboy (Jan 16, 2007)

Edit: Lovely... the CPF server and database hangups caused me to have to refresh, and I just double posted... _except it's been an hour since the previous post!_


----------



## liveforphysics (Jan 17, 2007)

Dr. Lava, thank you!! You are a valueable resource to the members of this board. I have purchased 5 of the E-38 LD drivers, and I was drooling over that 200mW 430nm blue LD units, but I think my girlfriend would get hissy if I bought something that was $1800, the size of a pea, and not for her.


----------



## dr_lava (Jan 17, 2007)

Glad to be of help! I half expect someone to do a small diode driver GB once the reds and lenses get to everyone. How much was shipping from roithner?

and I hear you about your GF  I'd listen to her, too!
[yoda]
the geek lust is strong in this one

geek lust leads to spending
spending leads to empty pockets and angry GF
angry GF leads to sufferringgggg
[/yoda]


----------

